# Vikes Rumors



## djleye

Heard the rumor today on PA and Dubay, that the next Viking QB will be David Carr and there is a 50% chance that the Super Freak will be back next year as well. The info was supposedly on a website for one of the guys that they have on the show once in a while..........I, for one, wouldn't mind either one, don't really think I believe them though!!!!!


----------



## 870 XPRS

The information came from Adam Sheftner from NFL Network who has been known to be correct on a lot of his releases. He has plummer going to Houston and Carr coming to MN. Personally I'd be pretty excited about the moves, but I give them about a 5% chance of happening.


----------



## Dak

Having Randy Moss back at this point in his career doesn't excite me.


----------



## jgat

I would be shocked if the Superfreak returned to the Vikes. I think the price would be right though, probably a 4th round pick. If we could do it I would go for it. Especially because it is such a light free agent year. We need a little excitement for next year and David Carr doesn't cut it, thats forsure!


----------



## Norm70

Why the heck would we pick up david carr when we have TJ waiting in the wings? If Moss came back i hink that would be ok, I think he had a pretty humbling expierence in Oakland.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I

Norm70 said:


> *Why the heck would we pick up david carr when we have TJ waiting in the wings?* If Moss came back i hink that would be ok, I think he had a pretty humbling expierence in Oakland.


As a packer fan, I really hope you are serious. TJ seems like a lot of hype to me and not much substance.......I know he's still young, but he hasn't really impressed me. :-?

David Carr has some skills and could still turn out to be a very good player..........he just doesn't have the O-line or weapons to enable him to show his talents. 8)

Randy Moss ~ I don't care how old he is, he will still light up the Pack every single time he plays them :eyeroll:


----------



## KEN W

Remmi_&_I said:


> Norm70 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Why the heck would we pick up david carr when we have TJ waiting in the wings?* If Moss came back i hink that would be ok, I think he had a pretty humbling expierence in Oakland.
> 
> 
> 
> As a packer fan, I really hope you are serious. TJ seems like a lot of hype to me and not much substance.......I know he's still young, but he hasn't really impressed me. :-?
> 
> David Carr has some skills and could still turn out to be a very good player..........he just doesn't have the O-line or weapons to enable him to show his talents. 8)
> 
> Randy Moss ~ I don't care how old he is, he will still light up the Pack every single time he plays them :eyeroll:
Click to expand...

I heard the Pack is interested in getting Moss.Wouldn't that be a kick in the shorts?


----------



## 870 XPRS

Remmi,

I definately agree with you on David Carr, I think he could be a real good professional if he had an offensive line that didn't allow so much pressure. As far as weapons, he's had very good receivers in Andre Johnson and Eric Moulds, but it all comes back to having some time to throw and read through progressions.

I would not be opposed to the Vikes picking him up.


----------



## mallardhunter

It would really be nice if Randy came back because he can actually catch the ball, the vikings had alot of dropped passes this year. Carr I think he could be good. But we would need one more thing...someone to show everyone on the team how not to commit penalties.


----------



## Dak

Definitely need someone who can catch the ball. I don't think Moss would ever coexist with Childress though. Plus, the last year or so he was a Viking and the whole time he was in Oakland he was always getting injured.


----------



## njsimonson

TJ won't amount to anything.

The kid has NO drive, no spunk, no get-er-done attitude.

When he had the chance to take the reins of the franchise all he could say when asked if he was ready to be the starting QB was something to the effect of: "If coach wants to put me in, I guess I'll have to be ready."

I'd be like, hell yes, give me the ball, trial by fire, sink or swim, I'll give it my all to be this team's leader. Not some douchebag wishy-washy schpeel like that. Ugh. The reasons the Vikes don't succeed are many. Chalk another one up there.

Somedays I swear, I'd rather be a Lions or a Browns fan. :eyeroll:


----------



## djleye

> Not some douchebag wishy-washy schpeel like that


Nick, Tell us how you really feel!!!!!!  
That is a classic line, I love it!!!!!!

I also agree with the penalties. I am so sick of the Vikes being the most penalized team!!!!!!! :eyeroll:


----------



## jgat

I think TJ will be fine next year. Remember this is a "kick *** system" that Childress has. :roll:

In all seriousness, I hope they give him a shot next year so we can at least see what we have to look forward to for the next few years. If he sucks, then maybe they will get rid of him sooner rather than later. But I am all about giving him a fair chance (two full seasons). I am pulling for him.


----------



## Norm70

anyone heard anything lately???


----------



## MOB

I heard the vikes are going to make another "Herschell Walker type" trade with Miami to get Daunted back.


----------



## djleye

:eyeroll: :eyeroll:


----------



## goosebusters2

As good as randy moss was I think he is on the downfall of his carrer, and bringing him back to the Vikings would do more harm then good, the only reason no one heard anything from him is because the raiders were the worst team in the NFL.

Bringing Daunte back wouldn't be any better than bringing back Moss, but it's the vikes and I've seen them do dumber things.

Heck while were at it why don't we bring back Dennis Green


----------



## djleye

Denny Green IS who we thought he was!! If you wanna crown his ***, then crown him......But, he is who we thought he was..................................................................................................................................A bad coach!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## woodpecker

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## goosebusters2

I couldn't agree more dennis green was nothing without his cordinators. Two of his cordinators that were once underneath him have gone on to win super bowls. Brian billick with the ravens(offensive cordinator with the vikes). 2nd Tony Dungy with the colts(defensive cordinator with the vikes).


----------



## Goldy's Pal

The one thing I'll give Denny is he always got his draft selection in on time. :lol:


----------



## Dak

djleye,

hilarious


----------



## Tator

you guys just wait, bob babich will be the next vikes coach........I can see into the future...................... :eyeroll:


----------



## 870 XPRS

Tator said:


> you guys just wait, bob babich will be the next vikes coach........I can see into the future...................... :eyeroll:


for everyones sake.......please no


----------



## holmsvc

It sounds like the vikes are going to draft another top ten wide receiver this year. Maybe they could ask the lions draft experts for advice.


----------



## KEN W

holmsvc said:


> It sounds like the vikes are going to draft another top ten wide receiver this year. Maybe they could ask the lions draft experts for advice.


They are going to trade their #1 pick and players to Arizona for Larry Fitzgerald Jr.


----------



## Tator

i'd love to see fitz, but it wouldn't happen


----------



## 870 XPRS

Thank god they hired Frazier and not Babich.


----------



## jgat

Charch is filling on for the Common Man today on KFAN and the David Carr talk is still going strong.


----------



## djleye

I heard that too, said they are having remorse over not getting Vince Young. That to me seems strange. If you get rid of Carr, you have proven to everyone you screwed up not getting Young.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I

We haven't seen enough of Aaron Rogers to know if he is going to be any good, but I hate the idea of not knowing who your QB will be. I'm glad Favre is coming back for atleast one more year so the Pack can solidify their replacement.

I really think the Vikes will be in trouble if they don't find a QB because Tavarious (sp?) Jackson didn't look that good to me.... Are they talking about anyone else other than David Carr?? I still think he will turn out to be pretty good QB.


----------



## jgat

There was another rumor flying around about Larry Fitzgerald being traded to the Vikes for their #7 pick and Smoot. P.A. said there was no truth to it though. I think its time to move up in the draft so we can get the Georiga Tech kid.


----------

